# Germany reunion visa from Pakistan



## Wagha7.7 (12 mo ago)

Salam,Hello
My wife is german and i am pakistani we have a child (7 months)together but my kid birth certificate doesnt have my name in there. and neither our marriage is accepted in germany.She is living with me in pakistan for 4 months now. I agot appointment on 15 February in islamabad. So does she need to go to germany ?to start a work ?and if so how much she need to earn?
What are the possibilities for us to get a visa?
Thanks


----------

